# How to tell apart NFPs and SFPs?



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

NFPs and SFPs have a lot in common, since both value spontaneity, quirkiness and artsiness. That makes them quite difficult to tell apart. Is there a good way to tell for sure which one is which?


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

NFPs think and write their values.

SFPs _live_ their values. 

I associate SFPs with bombasticness. Which is not a word, sigh.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

NFP's talk, SFP's act' just like Stupidgrin said. Atleast that's what I've gathered. Both pretty much function the same outside of little quirks and tidbits imho.



bigstupidgrin said:


> Which is not a word, sigh.


Ha, nerd. :tongue:


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... nah, the difference is in how we speak, how we write and how we live. Man, there's no worse feeling than being a traitor to yourself. If you're not being real about yourself, start. Seriously. Inuitives tend to reason/think in association, sensors in description. I would talk to an ISFP friend gazing at the clouds. She would notice particular details about shape, color, texture. I would go off and start talking about cotton balls, that being in clouds in an airplane is like being in the arctic even though I never been in the arctic. Then I would talk about the time I flew a Cesna and go one about Saint Exepury, that I always want to go to a desert, that the desert, ocean and clouds have the same behaviour with regards to waves and the formation of shapes, and off I go. She would compare different shades of blues, whites, stuff I wouldn't notice until later. Actually ... pretty awesome way to get a really complete picture.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

"SJs- Members of your community. The ones who have been there generation after generation. Their title in the community is important to them. They feel like they belong. It gives them that sense of identity. 
NTs- The go to people for logic. Good with technology. Know how to fix a computer. 
SPs- the ones who are physically out there, exploring and trying new things, physically with their body. Interacting with their environment around them. 
NFs- Idealists. Want to change human injustices. Feed the starving children."


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Ne vs Se

Se is a straight line of perception, action, reasoning, or what have you. Se sees what is directly obvious and then proceeds to do the shit out of that thing, milking its potential. 

Ne is everything but straight. It's about associating things and ideas with one another. They see what's _possible_ and then procceds to milk the shit out of those possibilities. 

Hence a word to describe Se would be 'Intensity' and a word for Ne would be 'Association'. 

Also, Se can be associated with the Bottom-up perspective and Ne with the Top-down perspective.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Nfp are not as aggressive as sfp


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

SFPs arent wet noodles


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

From my personal experiences with a handful of both types, I agree SFPs are often quicker to take action, to seek experience and stimulation, to have a need to apply their creative ideas in tangible reality. While NFPs are more given to contemplation, 'idle' speculation, idea generation, and less tangible or less active expressions of their creativity, such as writing - they are often more satisfied with their mental world than their external life. 

In company, it seems to me like SFPs are more likely to suggest _doing_ something or they can start to get bored with sitting around just talking, while NFPs seem more likely to get into long rambling conversations forgetting about time passing or never quite getting around to doing whatever they'd originally planned to do together because they were too busy just discussing their ideas, opinions, feelings, personal stories, etc. 

I feel like SFPs are a little bit better at 'bouncing back' or 'moving on' from negative emotional events because they are more focused on what's next rather than hanging onto the past, while NFPs seem a little more prone to getting mired down in a negative emotion and not knowing how to move forward or how to let go. NFPs also seem more likely to talk through their feelings with someone close (or perhaps write through them) - putting them into words, while it seems like SFPs sometimes see the process of verbalizing as needlessly amplifying the feeling or wasting time/energy and would rather not talk about it.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

Speaking from my experience, being an E/ISFP with a sister who is INFP, she has a VERY idealized view of the people she admires. And then she'll become very distraught and retreat into herself when she's been let down. I'm better at seeing people for who they are and not expecting too much of them. I also think she values harmony more than I do, lol. Though when she is really mad she'll become really irrational and impulsive. I usually become blunt or "sassy" as someone put it. But if I'm in a situation where I can't do that I'm passive aggressive, lol.

She also is a bigger fan of less conventional things, like anime and cosplay conventions. I usually like things that are trending. I consider her humor to be more slapstick, which isn't really my taste. She's better at expressing her emotions than I am. People view her as clingy and me as distant. How clean the house is is important to me, she really couldn't care less. That's all I can really think of right now. And since this is all from my experience, I'm sure some of it won't apply to others of our types, but I hope it was a little bit helpful.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

Aelthwyn said:


> From my personal experiences with a handful of both types, I agree SFPs are often quicker to take action, to seek experience and stimulation, to have a need to apply their creative ideas in tangible reality. While NFPs are more given to contemplation, 'idle' speculation, idea generation, and less tangible or less active expressions of their creativity, such as writing - they are often more satisfied with their mental world than their external life.
> 
> In company, it seems to me like SFPs are more likely to suggest _doing_ something or they can start to get bored with sitting around just talking, while NFPs seem more likely to get into long rambling conversations forgetting about time passing or never quite getting around to doing whatever they'd originally planned to do together because they were too busy just discussing their ideas, opinions, feelings, personal stories, etc.
> 
> I feel like SFPs are a little bit better at 'bouncing back' or 'moving on' from negative emotional events because they are more focused on what's next rather than hanging onto the past, while NFPs seem a little more prone to getting mired down in a negative emotion and not knowing how to move forward or how to let go. NFPs also seem more likely to talk through their feelings with someone close (or perhaps write through them) - putting them into words, while it seems like SFPs sometimes see the process of verbalizing as needlessly amplifying the feeling or wasting time/energy and would rather not talk about it.


Actually this is spot on. So true for me and my sister, you put this into better words than I could, lol.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> "


I'ma give you a little pro tip and tell you that I alone do the majority of what you just copy-pasted' with a few exceptions lmao.

None of those descriptions are exclusive to any type. I'd look more into MBTI if I was you because that's all only skin-deep. The idea we're after here is how people interact with the world around them, not in what they do for activity's. 

Activity's are just far to broad to ever label a person with. Y'know?


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

SFPs are intentional hipsters.
NFPs are unintentional hipsters.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

NFP deals in untangibles, SFP deals in tangibles. That doesn't mean they can't both be artistic and seemingly abstract, as in the case of the Isfp, but the difference is unmistakable. Sorry, I'm trying to articulate something greater but if you are in person with a person of each type, its just night and day. Each will stimulate completely different parts of your brain. To me, NFPs are generally friendlier, and nicer in general. XSFPs can be nice too, but its a much more conditional way, and in my experience, they are usually kind of on the selfish side, without knowing it. <<(My experience, sit the fuck down.)


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> SFPs are intentional hipsters.


I have to correct you since this is valid only for ISFPs.... I allow for exceptions, but generally, ESFPs are very much not hipsters


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

NFs are smart

SFs are extremely frustrating to deal with.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> NFPs and SFPs have a lot in common, since both value spontaneity, quirkiness and artsiness. That makes them quite difficult to tell apart. Is there a good way to tell for sure which one is which?


SFPs have laser eyes and NFPs have dancing eyes.
Basically, if a FP has dead, soulless eyes, they are a SFP.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm kinda beginning to think some of you don't like sensing types, lol.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah I was wondering what was with the SF hate up there, personally some of my favorite people are SFPs, I totally disagree with those two posts above. My one SFP friend I think of as my personal sunbeam, her eyes sparkle and her smile glows, no 'soulless'ness to be found there!


----------



## xlyka (Jan 9, 2016)

I have been confused about this for a while as well. I talked to my professor about it a few weeks ago and she told me that I probably test pretty evenly between S/N. It really depends on the situation because I can see myself either way. I wondered aloud recently about how in the world am I artistic, when my INTP aunt (without missing a beat) replies with, "Singing." (I actually do sing, but I forget sometimes because of school).

But I do idealize guys I fall for, but grounded enough to see reality (is that even a thing?). I'm a hopeless romantic, but I've only ever dated two guys because they were the only guys that I felt an instant connection with. They also both lasted more than a year, so my intuition was right.

I'm usually in my own world, and sometimes I think up a really cool song/poem/start of a letter, but instead of writing it down, I'm just happy that I thought of it. However, when I find myself dancing or singing, I get in the zone and move like I was in a trance or something (apparently people notice because they've mentioned it. Apparently it's when I'm at my best). People have been confused because they usually find that they have to break a wall in order to see that I'm just a nice person in the inside. Who probably says not nice things when she gets too comfortable... I'm in my head a lot of the time, but when I'm engaged, words and actions come easily. Back to artistic things, I find that I doubt my abilities so much and taking compliments are so hard to do, but copying things that I see can be difficult for me. Like seriously, I watched multiple videos on how to do a cat eyeliner, I even had several people show me several times, but goodness me! I spent $20+ on a liquid eyeliner that I'm probably never going to use because I just can't get it. Or maybe I'll practice again and put make up on the rest of my face. I'll probably play dress up, too.

If it helps, my INTP aunt says I act smarter when I exhibit intuitive behaviors instead of living in the moment. I think it's smarter, especially when you consider the long term consequences of your decisions.


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Or an Ne might think, why are we even talking about a stupid table, let's talk about something more interesting, ie anything else.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Redifining Cool said:


> Or an Ne might think, why are we even talking about a stupid table, let's talk about something more interesting, ie anything else.


I meant to say chair, did I write table? :laughing:
I'm sure you'd agree that chairs are at least a little more interesting than tables.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

@ferroequinologist Thanks for your input! You're right about how the extraverted perceiving functions manifest themselves, and also how people sometimes differ. I think a lot of times people just have an issue of boxing people into their dichotomies and functions. It seems to me like some people think sensing types have no imagination or originality. But if sensing types don't have any foresight, do intuitive types literally never observe their surroundings? Of course they do! We wouldn't be able to function without both. Nobody is 100% sensing, or 100% intuitive, and different people are going to have different traits of both. Obviously, most people will prefer one over the other, but we're human beings, not caricatures.

Edit: I also like what you had to say on patterns. I think people think sensing excludes things it doesn't, like finding patterns. Like you said, it's about how and why they find/look for them.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

OrangeAppled said:


> Yeah, I feel like this is a very good guide, but not to be applied too strictly. There are times I comment on colors in the sky, but I don't think that is evidence I am ISFP (and internally, the physical stuff is implying concepts to me, which at present I may just experience emotionally). It is important to remember that IxFPs are Feeling dominant types, especially when we think about "action" and what drives the person to act. IxFPs in general will think a lot about what things mean to them and how they feel about it, and maybe they will share a little of it if they trust you. If people get my ISFP step-dad talking, he doesn't describe tangible stuff so much as going off on his "feeling philosophies", but he references first-hand experience and learned history a lot more, being less abstract and conceptual in his speech. Both of us will be drawn to aesthetics and may comment on it if it strikes us viscerally, but it is more Fi again than Pe.
> 
> I think it is a mistake to think Se means action and Ne means pondering ideas.... I would argue that ExFPs are more active than IxFPs. I know many ISFPs who procrastinate and act less then I do in life as far as pursuing novelty, and I think they actually get caught up with what is right in front of them and don't think as much about less obvious options which I may be unearthing and actively pursing.
> They can also get stuck in dismissing stuff as not ideal enough, aka, Fi resisting the extroverting of Pe. This can make them seem pretty inactive at times or stuck in a rut, but they usually are not happy that way.
> ...


... well, yeah.

... typology is a good guide that shouldn’t be taken seriously. I get the functions, I get how they work. It’s fun and interesting to glance under the hood using MBTI as a measuring stick. Pedantry is not.

I don’t see why many Ns pride themselves on their disconnect from physical reality. I love the sensual. Given a choice between an intellectual NT/NF puking out the latest, greatest academic theory, and a hedonistic SP with whom I get funky on the dance floor, maybe go skateboarding and cruise the city and get freaky in bed, I’d take the SP.

... philosophy as an act of self mutilation? There’s a reason why I sold much of my books and only kept what’s enlightening, what’s based on reality and what is pleasant. Why choose to live as a psychological amputee when you can embrace life and have it all. The physical, the mental and the emotional.

... interested to know how much of what you say of ENFPs is true. I have to return to my teenage self, or how I felt in my early twenties to remember a time when I felt truly alive. I do feel better about life now, much better actually, but I don't think I have the life experience to fully elaborate and much of what I remember is clouded by the passage of time. The flip side is a feeling of perpetual stagnation, of hopelessness, self-loathing and cynicism which how I felt for over a decade.


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I meant to say chair, did I write table? :laughing:
> I'm sure you'd agree that chairs are at least a little more interesting than tables.


Depends who is sitting on them.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Nfp gain energy through the idea of something or making a connection 

Sfp- feeling all 5 senses-detail oriented and likes changing the environment 

Example - I like the idea of sky diving my esfp cousin wanted to feel the adrenaline and enjoys the view - my mom warned me not to go bc I'm fragile . Regardless the fact - I went anyways - I ended up throwing up 7 times that day due to motion sickness and I'm never planning on skydiving again but i don't regret doing it - it's a good memory to look back on. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I guess I always saw the biggest difference is whether they are more excited about playing with and exploring ideas (NFP) or more excited about just maximizing pleasure from the world (SFP). I find NFPs are more willing to play along with whatever bullshit I have to say than SFPs (who might be amused but not naturally inclined to also pile on). SFPs are usually game for whatever wacky/thrilling experience pops up while at least INFPs tend to be more wary of those things.. I don't know many INFPs but none of the ones I know are the thrill-seeking types. The ISFPs I know get more of a kick out of that sort of stuff.

I think NFP types can be aggressive though - particularly if they have a strong 8 component in their personality.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> I guess I always saw the biggest difference is whether they are more excited about playing with and exploring ideas (NFP) or more excited about just maximizing pleasure from the world (SFP). I find NFPs are more willing to play along with whatever bullshit I have to say than SFPs (who might be amused but not naturally inclined to also pile on). SFPs are usually game for whatever wacky/thrilling experience pops up while at least INFPs tend to be more wary of those things.. I don't know many INFPs but none of the ones I know are the thrill-seeking types. The ISFPs I know get more of a kick out of that sort of stuff.
> 
> I think NFP types can be aggressive though - particularly if they have a strong 8 component in their personality.


I never got where the "INFPs are meek" stereotype comes from. I guess some of them are to an extent, especially with sensory things (lack of Se and so on) and some of them with social situations lack of Fe+introversionI guess?). But man, the second you tread on one of their values, watch out, because they will gut you. I have someone who is probably some kind of IxFP in an ethics class I'm taking and she is extremely fierce about what she believes to be right. And more negatively, honestly pretty dogmatic and black and white about it.

Like you said though, enneagram probably plays a big part.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Thats typist as fuck but could be viable, Se-Ni is convergent and Ne-Si is divergent in a way


It's true, though. I was best friends with an ISFP in grade school and middle school, and her imagination just didn't go far beyond her immediate surroundings when we would roleplay. It was kind of exasperating for me.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Would you say that if Frank Lloyd Wright, who liked to design all of the furniture for his houses? The tables and the rest of the furniture were extensions of the architect's vision of a structure that blended in with its environment. He liked to use materials that were readily available, such as rocks. 



Redifining Cool said:


> Or an Ne might think, why are we even talking about a stupid table, let's talk about something more interesting, ie anything else.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> yeah I was wondering what was with the SF hate up there, personally some of my favorite people are SFPs, I totally disagree with those two posts above. My one SFP friend I think of as my personal sunbeam, her eyes sparkle and her smile glows, no 'soulless'ness to be found there!


Yes, SFPs are some of my favorite types as well. They really help to bring out my crazy dancing side


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Yes, SFPs are some of my favorite types as well. They really help to bring out my crazy dancing side


Haha! Yes! I'm always that friend that encourages my other friends to dance or do something! Se makes me dread just sitting around or merely admiring the action around me. Nah, I wanna be apart of it


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

SFPs have Se-Ni. Because of Ni's "one rather than a whole bunch" they tend to be more decisive than an NFP.
On the other hand, an NFP can be very indecisive because of Ne's divergent nature. "so much to choose! I can't make up my mind!"

No matter HOW LOW Ni is in the stack, an SFP will always be more decisive than an NFP.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

flourine said:


> SFPs have Se-Ni. Because of Ni's "one rather than a whole bunch" they tend to be more decisive than an NFP.
> On the other hand, an NFP can be very indecisive because of Ne's divergent nature. "so much to choose! I can't make up my mind!"
> 
> No matter HOW LOW Ni is in the stack, an SFP will always be more decisive than an NFP.


I never thought about it that way before, interesting observation!


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

flourine said:


> SFPs have Se-Ni. Because of Ni's "one rather than a whole bunch" they tend to be more decisive than an NFP.
> On the other hand, an NFP can be very indecisive because of Ne's divergent nature. "so much to choose! I can't make up my mind!"
> 
> No matter HOW LOW Ni is in the stack, an SFP will always be more decisive than an NFP.


Good description, but, I don't think we are more decisive than the NFP because Se makes us wanna just "chill with the moment."
However, what Ni DOES make me want to do is have something decided. One thing. Not many like the NFP. It's kind of a "nagging" sort of "Choose something good you idiot!" In the back of my head while I really just kinda wanna take things as they come. I switched majors a couple times but my Ni kept barking telling me to choose my original goal to be a vet. I've chosen it as my primary path and no longer have any desire to try anything else. In fact, the thought of switching again makes me uneasy. Seems like Ni-Te "putting its foot down" in my head. I had the "so many things I wanna try!" sort of thing like Ne at first, but it wasn't so much that I had trouble deciding, it was more so I wanted to try them out as they presented themselves. 

Atleast that's how Ni manifests in me, an ISFP.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Vespera said:


> Haha! Yes! I'm always that friend that encourages my other friends to dance or do something! Se makes me dread just sitting around or merely admiring the action around me. Nah, I wanna be apart of it


Im always trying to figure out whether my friends are INFP or ISFP! I thought that maybe dancing could be like a good way to decide between the two. My theory is that xNFP friends would prefer to go to a museum together or maybe a restaurant, while xSFP friends would prefer doing something like dancing or surfing


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Something I've also found is that the higher a particular function is in your stack, the more in control of it you are, so that's why sometimes, ISJs can panic at the worst possible outcome, and INJs overeat / get addicted to or completely neglect physical work.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

flourine said:


> Something I've also found is that the higher a particular function is in your stack, the more in control of it you are, so that's why sometimes, ISJs can panic at the worst possible outcome, and INJs overeat / get addicted to or completely neglect physical work.


I think the inferior function is the one that troubles people the most and is by far the most difficult to develop. For example, people with inferior Te struggle with standing up for themselves and being assertive, people with inferior Si struggle with paying attention and following directions, people with inferior Ne struggle at dealing with changes and being creative, people with inferior Fi can be insensitive and cruel, people with inferior Ni have trouble focusing on the future and can indulge in self-destructive activities, and etc


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

JacksonHeights said:


> I think the inferior function is the one that troubles people the most and is by far the most difficult to develop. For example, people with inferior Te struggle with standing up for themselves and being assertive, people with inferior Si struggle with paying attention and following directions, people with inferior Ne struggle at dealing with changes and being creative, people with inferior Fi can be insensitive and cruel, people with inferior Ni have trouble focusing on the future and can indulge in self-destructive activities, and etc


I never even though about my future at all, ever, until I started college. Things I didn't do in High School to prepare for the future are now biting me in the ass. I guess inferior Ni is a pain sometimes.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Im always trying to figure out whether my friends are INFP or ISFP! I thought that maybe dancing could be like a good way to decide between the two. My theory is that xNFP friends would prefer to go to a museum together or maybe a restaurant, while xSFP friends would prefer doing something like dancing or surfing


Well, I would be down for any of those! I think the best way to determine when it comes to something like that is their motivations. An ISFP might like the museum for the artwork or think it's cool in some way. INFP's I think are likely to have more of an interest in the actual history of the museum. 

Overall though, I would prefer to do something a little more active when out and about. For example, when I'm hanging out with my friends I'm not content just sitting in their room talking. Might watch a movie or show if I'm interested in it enough, but I'd much rather go for a walk or basically anything to get "out."
If we can't get out, let's at least play video games or something. Haha. INFP's I think are going to be more content talking and being a bit more "peaceful" inside of doors.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I never even though about my future at all, ever, until I started college. Things I didn't do in High School to prepare for the future are now biting me in the ass. I guess inferior Ni is a pain sometimes.


Same, though I'm ISFP and have always wanted to be a veterinarian, but I do have Ni one stack higher up than an ESxP.

I really shouldn't have blown off math so much. Really biting me in the ass now.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

esfp
very indecisive.
maybe a little greedy.
want it all because it's all good!!!
want to have all experiences.
how do i choose?



flourine said:


> SFPs have Se-Ni. Because of Ni's "one rather than a whole bunch" they tend to be more decisive than an NFP.
> On the other hand, an NFP can be very indecisive because of Ne's divergent nature. "so much to choose! I can't make up my mind!"
> 
> No matter HOW LOW Ni is in the stack, an SFP will always be more decisive than an NFP.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

ESFPs can still be indecisive because Ni is their inferior function, and yes, Se does like looking for experiences.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Vespera said:


> Same, though I'm ISFP and have always wanted to be a veterinarian, but I do have Ni one stack higher up than an ESxP.
> 
> I really shouldn't have blown off math so much. Really biting me in the ass now.


I really wish I would've taken AP Calc in high school, Calculus in college is an absolute monster. I just can't handle any math that's not concrete or not rooted in reality, at least in high school teachers try to push you up to get the 70 and pass, while college professors have no reservations about failing you


I think Im pretty close to the middle on the N/S level, many times I get bored by overly abstract conversations and concepts. Sometimes I wonder if I'm ISFP, the ISFP description is the second one that I relate the most too, especially about loving being in the spotlight and craving new experiences all the time


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Vespera said:
> 
> 
> > Same, though I'm ISFP and have always wanted to be a veterinarian, but I do have Ni one stack higher up than an ESxP.
> ...


You shouldn't go by descriptions but rather cognitive functions. Also take into account Enneagram. It can be a good example as to why a person of one type will still be different from the next person of the same type.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

JacksonHeights said:


> Im always trying to figure out whether my friends are INFP or ISFP! I thought that maybe dancing could be like a good way to decide between the two. My theory is that xNFP friends would prefer to go to a museum together or maybe a restaurant, while xSFP friends would prefer doing something like dancing or surfing


Again... dangerous. I love museums. I love all the stuff in there, and I love exploring the labyrinths of corridors, and seeing all the various things that are there, and if I can take photos, the wild stuff you can create. I love learning about the past, or about tech, or about whatever the museum is about. I love art galleries as well. I don't dance. But I'd also be up for surfing, or bike riding, or exploring somewhere, or a myriad of other things. 

Especially when I was younger. I remember the summer between my last two years of high school, and the summer before college, my mom complained that I was never home. I counted up the number of nights I slept in my own bed, and it came out to less than two weekends per summer, and maybe a couple of those nights was an actual weekend night. ;-) I was always doing, going. I've gotten older, but that wanderlust is still there. I just seldom indulge it, or maybe I do it vicariously now. I don't know. But I'm all in on museus, especially technical ones, or historical. I have always loved history. I never cared about the things that people study--dates, battles, kings, etc. but the people and the lives and the drama. Love that part. 

Here may be a difference. To me, history is real. I like to imagine what it would have been like. I would bet that an INFP would want to create their own stories, and not try to stick closely to what actually happened--create their own histories. But that's just a guess... any takers? (and I would imagine that NFJs might be similar...)


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

ferroequinologist said:


> Here may be a difference. To me, history is real. I like to imagine what it would have been like. I would bet that an INFP would want to create their own stories, and not try to stick closely to what actually happened--create their own histories. But that's just a guess... any takers? (and I would imagine that NFJs might be similar...)


Like you I find the people and culture and everyday life more interesting than the dates and names. I do like to imagine what it would have been like too. But yes, while it IS fascinating, history is much more of a springboard for imagining fictional worlds/stories for me. As I was recently mentioning in some other thread, the fact that something Actually Happened doesn't really lend history any extra charm for me over learning about a fictional society. I suppose this might denote more interest in the concept than the specific manifestation, so to speak? 

Sort of similarly, I was talking with my INTJ friend who was on vacation in hawaii and she was reflecting that while out whale watching everyone else was so excited to be seeing real whales in person and she was thinking 'you know... this really isn't any better than watching a film about whales, in fact if I was watching a film about whales I'd be a lot more comfortable at home on my couch then out here with the 'full experience" - a sentiment I have certainly felt many times myself with first hand experiences. 

I can't say whether this is true for other NFPs, though... perhaps more Is than Es?

Anyways my ISFP husband loves all kinds of museums too. He loves looking carefully at things, learning all about them, and if they have any kind of interactive exhibit he's all about that. He likes hiking and bike riding and that sort of thing too, but I think he's up for going to museums just about as equally. Personally I like galleries and museums okay, learning stuff is interesting and seeing artifacts is cool, but I start to feel tired of standing/walking pretty quickly so I'm not actually as into going to them - but I think that's just me.


----------



## basilluna (Jan 26, 2016)

Juliet14 said:


> Maybe give this a read: How to tell iNtuiting from extraverted Sensing | The InterStrength Group
> Some people think it's bogus, but it rung true for me. Though my sister is an INFP and loves to travel, so you could go either way.


that article was very helpful thank u i was thinking of how functions wokr introverted and extraverted


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

basilluna said:


> that article was very helpful thank u i was thinking of how functions wokr introverted and extraverted


No problem! I'm glad you found it helpful!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Aelthwyn said:


> I feel like SFPs are a little bit better at 'bouncing back' or 'moving on' from negative emotional events because they are more focused on what's next rather than hanging onto the past, while NFPs seem a little more prone to getting mired down in a negative emotion and not knowing how to move forward or how to let go.


Very true for me at least. It doesn't take me very long to get over something, no matter how traumatizing/awful it was. Then again, I haven't had a close family member die on me (recently) or gone through a terrible break up or anything. But I got over my dad's death when I was 6 fairly early... and it was only like 2-4 days after my cat got killed until I was fine and not even thinking about it. I don't really cry or worry about the past. I'm intensely worried about the present and future, though.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

NFPs usually come across as "geeky". (no offence)


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

LittleOrange said:


> NFPs usually come across as "geeky". (no offence)


Nope. Not true. I know a confirmed ISFP and she is into the same "geeky" things as I am but without a doubt she is an Se user.

In fact, she's probably a bit more geeky than me.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Another observation, while both are Ps and fairly flexible, I think SFPs are more 'go with the flow' just taking things as they come, while NFPs can be a little more attached to how they wanted/hoped/pictured something to be and may express more emotion (of disappointment, or surprise, or anger) before adjusting and accepting, or they may also be a little more prone to push for their ideal, for changes to meet their expectations. SFPs almost seem more like they create a new ideal out of what IS in the moment rather than clinging to something they had previously pictured. While extroversion probably also affects this, I feel like Se in both ISFPs and ESFPs makes them over all more 'just roll with it' sort of people than NFPs.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> Another observation, while both are Ps and fairly flexible, I think SFPs are more 'go with the flow' just taking things as they come, while NFPs can be a little more attached to how they wanted/hoped/pictured something to be and may express more emotion (of disappointment, or surprise, or anger) before adjusting and accepting, or they may also be a little more prone to push for their ideal, for changes to meet their expectations. SFPs almost seem more like they create a new ideal out of what IS in the moment rather than clinging to something they had previously pictured. While extroversion probably also affects this, I feel like Se in both ISFPs and ESFPs makes them over all more 'just roll with it' sort of people than NFPs.


NF's are called idealists for a reason. Ne in particular is more "naive" to how the world actually works and pursue ideals. That's how I kinda figured out I was ISFP and not INFP like I thought. I don't chase ideals. If I think something isn't practical/realistic, I dismiss it.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

SFPs are usually more stupid and frustrating to deal with.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

LittleOrange said:


> NFPs usually come across as "geeky". (no offence)


It's true, Im very nerdy. Me and gravity have a love-hate relationship, it makes me drop things on the floor all the time and trip over anything in my way, but on the plus side it prevents me from floating into the outer space. So you gotta take the good with the bad I guess


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> SFPs are usually more stupid and frustrating to deal with.


In all my years, I have yet to meet an intelligent and interesting person who went around calling other people stupid.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Word of advice: 

You're only going to be taken seriously if you give information about SFP/NFP differences through an explanation of cognitive functions.

The rest is feeding stereotype. "Sensors are stupid," "Intuitives are geeks," "NFP's are clumsy," etc.

Seriously. None of this is proof of actual cognition. My INFP friend is the least geeky person on the planet. He spends a lot of his time with spiritual endeavors, however, and has many open-ended interpretations of religion and spirituality and doesn't feel like he should constrain himself to one ideal. THAT is Ne, loving ideals and is bored of what is mundane in the world. Seeks possibilities and interpretations through objects indirectly whereas Se has a DIRECT view of objects.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

ferroequinologist said:


> In all my years, I have yet to meet an intelligent and interesting person who went around calling other people stupid.


i'm speak g from my own experience. my ESFP mom is annoying.:crying:


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Aelthwyn said:


> Another observation, while both are Ps and fairly flexible, I think SFPs are more 'go with the flow' just taking things as they come, while NFPs can be a little more attached to how they wanted/hoped/pictured something to be and may express more emotion (of disappointment, or surprise, or anger) before adjusting and accepting, or they may also be a little more prone to push for their ideal, for changes to meet their expectations. SFPs almost seem more like they create a new ideal out of what IS in the moment rather than clinging to something they had previously pictured. While extroversion probably also affects this, I feel like Se in both ISFPs and ESFPs makes them over all more 'just roll with it' sort of people than NFPs.


Yup, that makes sense. NFPs are thinking about the future and many possibilities. They are more prone to consider if I do this, then I can't do this or this will be repercussions of this action. SFPs are in the moment and not thinking that much about other stuff.


----------

